# "Terror"drama series depicts HMS Terror's crew in Sir Franklin's expedition



## CougarKing (1 Oct 2016)

People on other forums say this is more based on the novel "Terror" by Dan Simmons than the actual Sir Franklin expedition. 

ComingSoon.net



> *Jared Harris to Lead AMC’s The Terror*
> By Silas Lesnick
> ON September 29, 2016
> 
> ...



Jared Harris (MAD MEN) will play Captain Francis Crozier, commander of the HMS Terror and the expedition's second in command. Ciaran Hines (GAME OF THRONES) will play Sir John Francis, the expedition leader.


----------

